# My pup is pooping in the house on purpose!



## nld202 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got a 3 month old German Sherpherd pup about 2 weeks ago. She is such a smart girl and is almost 100 % housebroken. The other day after our outside time (where she went to the bathroom) she was upset with me that I wouldn't let her back out, so she intentionally pooped and peed all over my carpet! I knew she didn't really have to go since she was straining hard to even produce anything, but it seems like she did it out of spite for not letting her out! Has anyone else experienced this? I know you are not supposed to scold a pup who goes to the bathroom indoors because they don't know any better, but she knew! Can I scold her if its intentional?


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

I know we ascribe all sorts of human feelings to our dogs, but I think malice and revenge are a bit beyond a 3 mo old puppy. Even the best housebroken dogs have 'events'. My 4 month old peed twice in the house the other day (after being out), and that was a first. Both spots were ones where I clearly didn't get out old 'event' odors from the big dog who had the runs one day quite awhile ago. I wondered if my puppy might be getting a urinary tract infection, but since that was the only time this happened, and he seems fine, I guess I can rule that out. I hope your little one doesn't have any repeat occurrences, but if she does, try and catch her in the act, tell her 'no' matter of factly, and immediately bring her outside to a 'pee' spot.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum nld202.

Do not assign human values to your puppy. Dogs don't know "spite" and trying to imply that she intentionally did it because she was upset is not the way to go. At 12 weeks they still have a ways to go to gain more control with their bowels. And only with you for 2 weeks? Better to give her a benfit of the doubt.

In this case what you should have done was when you saw she straining, you should have tried to get her outside as quickly as possible. A loud "Uh Uh" to break "the act" if you're not close so you can get to her and get her outside. Better to err on the side of caution at this age instead of thinking she just went and we've finish outside so we'll wait will save you headaches down the road. You want to learn to watch her to learn her behaviors (straining, circling, etc.) that she goes through and learn to respond accordingly and timely.

Patience. And enjoy your puppy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_'she was upset with me that I wouldn't let her back out'_

She let you know she needed to go back out and you wouldn't let her. When you gotta go you gotta go so she went where she was. You really left her no choice.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If she was straining, she knew she had the urge to go, however was having difficulty going. She let you know she had to go (good puppy!) but she couldn't communicate to you that things weren't working as fast as they should. She may not have totally finished the first time she was out. Meaning, although nothing would come out - she still felt the need to go. You may want to watch her closely in the event she is having some 'plumbing' problems!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree...sounds like she was so busy outside that she just didn't think about it. She had enough physical activity to make her go but by then she was inside. I used to have a beagle that I would not allow to poop or pee while we were walking on the sidewalks. Pink was staying with my parents, my mom took her for a long walk and Pink peed when they got back inside. Your pup loves you and wants you to be happy with her, she didn't do it to make you mad, she simply had to go! You can teach her to when you want her to and depending on your lifestyle she might need to go while she's on a leash. Find a command like 'go' or 'pee' whatever you don't feel stupid saying and she'll catch on. They do need a bot of physical activity first so make sure she's walked around, chased a ball or something and then she'll go- as you found out!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, I forgot.... :welcome: and congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Pups are notorious for not finishing their potty time in one go....moral of the story next time let her back out,lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, welcome!! So glad you found us, and as you can tell, we're not a quiet bunch! But that's what you were looking for, I assume. My male pup will go a bit, walk a few paces, go some more, think about it, maybe be finished. I wish he could read, I'd give him a magazine!


----------



## Keka (Jul 28, 2010)

In my opinion your puppy was letting you know she had to go but doesn't have the muscle control to hold it long. You had a short window of opportunity to let her out. The good news is that she knows to let you know and if you'll let her out a little quicker she'll go outside as you expect.

When you think about your puppy consider her an infant growing to the mental maturity of a 3 year old person. She'll learn about 20 words/gestures and wants more than anything to please you. Have patience.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above,,if your pup "knew" not to go in the house, she wouldn't have, at her age, as one said, when they gotta go they gotta go..

She did not go inside and say "gee he/she isn't going to let me out, I am mad so I'm going to poop and pee right here"...Dogs do not rationalize like that. 

You need to trust what your puppy is telling you vs what you "think" she's doing..She's obviously been taught to go to the door to potty, and thats what she did, you didn't 'believe' what she was telling you, and she went on the floor cause she had to go not because she was "mad" at you..


----------

